# Helldorado Problem



## sOne (6. April 2010)

Hallo,


Ich habe mir heute das Spiel Helldorado gekauft und habe ein Problem.
Ich konnte das Spiel problemlos Installieren, bis ich das Spiel starten wollte.
Wenn ich das Spiel starten will kommt immer ein Fenster dort steht: Ein notwendiger Kopierschutztreiber ist auf diesem System noch nicht Installiert - bitte führen sie die Datei Support\drv.Setup.exe aus. Doch leider finde ich die Datei nicht. Ich habe Windows 7 installiert und hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

Habe eine Lösung gefunden. Doch leider ist ein neues Problem entstanden, nämlich wenn ich die Datei ausführe steht immer _ERROR 1275_

Ich bitte um hilfe!
mfg sOne


----------

